# [WONTFIX]udev doesn't make devices, can't boot

## gasparov

Hi,

 I bought a new hard drive, copied gentoo and installed grub. Boot fails from the new drive because udev doesn't create devices, it fails because of /dev/sda ( it doesn't create /dev/zero, it does creates console, null). Boot is successful if I change the root= kernel parameter in grub to the one of the old drive, leaving the rest as it is ( same hard disk boot from bios, same root (hd0,0)). Old drive was a linux raid member and new drive is in ext4 ( I could/can mount ext4 drives)

Boot fails

Grub

```
title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda2

```

/etc/fstab

```

/dev/sda1        /boot         ext2        noatime,noauto    1 2

/dev/sda2        /            ext4        noatime        0 1

```

Boot success

Grub

```
title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/md2 # md2 contains /sbin/init, old drive

```

/etc/fstab

```

/dev/sda1        /boot         ext2        noatime,noauto    1 2

/dev/sda2        /            ext4        noatime        0 1

```

Last edited by gasparov on Sat Sep 11, 2010 9:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gasparov

The problem seems the ext4 partition, it can boot from ext3. It seems that it doesn't like root=ext4 partition

Moving install to ext3 and giving up for ext4

----------

## ruivilela

Did you use gentoo-sources? Seems a kernel configuration problem. If you have ext4 as module, compile as part of kernel (also that 2TB disk kernel parameter that ext4 requires). Latest kernel 2.6.35 has ext4 with support for ext2 and ext3 part.

Is also weird you do not have /dev/zero. Another parameter missing?

----------

## Hu

I have ext4 for a root partition and it works fine.  If you want to use an ext4 root, please post more information about your kernel and the exact nature of the failure.

----------

